# What is the best Tadpole Food?



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

This is for tree frogs that I am in the process of attempting to put in the rain chamber end of march. I just want to know what the best food is out there for the tads. I am just trying to best prepare myself ahead of time so if I am successful I wont have to run around


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's my favorite. You have to make it yourself. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/157938-tadpole-food-pumilos-recipe.html


----------

